# Need to remove center console 2011 Cruze



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

No power adapter, just a couple of cigar lighter sockets with the center terminal switched by the dash panel relay for 12V, and the case is always connected to ground. Center console socket and rear are independent each other, and the USB barley has enough current to fire a memory stick.

Assume you plugged your charging cord into another vehicle to verify this is not the problem, these normally have fuse and are not the best made devices in the world. The many I had apart, only was one of the side clips tied to negative, I paralleled those.

Here's an explode drawing of the parts, a couple are screwed on, most snap together. Had mine apart a couple of years ago, if I can't find screws, assumed its snapped. Kind of like a Chinese puzzle especially at the rear. I test mine with a VOM with sharped tipped probes.










Can barely access the center socket if you unspan #27.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes I've done it as part of my heated seats install. 

You may see some of the pictures, but I'm not sure if I took all of them. 

With trim removal tools remove 24,25 27,28,29, and 9

Then remove the foot plastic #4, and the piece from the other side. I think there's a few screws in this, or you pull these two panels to expose the screws for the console. 

Then there's a main wiring harness near the passenger foot well that connects the USB and radio aux in the console, And then there's a large wire connector in that area as well. It's got a lever on it, move the lever disconnects the wiring harness that is part of the console. 

Lift the e-brake, lift the entire console up and out. 

It's really not that bad. You will not be able to get the center power point out without removal of the console. The back one in the rear seat may be possible to remove the entire #16 piece without removal of the console, but it might be press fit pretty tight. 

If you don't have trim removal tools order some from a place like harbor freight. Probably one of the only things that I've purchased there, that I really like, and work well.. Those blue ones have seen a lot of plastic parts, and I've never snapped anything. 

Post here with questions, and I'll respond. 

Switches 23, and 24. I removed the Phillips screws from the back rather than trying to figure out how to unplug those wires. 

The wire connection of 28, 29. The whole assembly slides forward, giving your fingers a few more inches to disconnect the connector.

Be careful with plastic #27. It's very thin, work all the way around it, don't pull it out from one end.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

*Preliminary Procedure*



Remove the instrument panel lower trim panel - left side. Refer to Instrument Panel Lower Trim Panel Replacement - Left Side . 
Remove the instrument panel lower trim panel - right side. Refer to Instrument Panel Lower Trim Panel Replacement - Right Side . 
Remove the front floor console rear cover. Refer to Front Floor Console Rear Cover Replacement . 
Remove the front floor console armrest. Refer to Front Floor Console Armrest Replacement . 


*** Front Floor Console Screw (Qty: 10)


*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

* Instrument Panel Lower Trim Panel Replacement - Left Side









* Instrument Panel Lower Trim Panel Replacement - Right Side .









* Front Floor Console Rear Cover Replacement









* Front Floor Console Armrest Replacement


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Start here - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...ring-wheel-speedometer-dashboard-shifter.html
Then remove the kick panels (they just pop off)
Then remove the screws under the kick panels
Slide seats all the way forward and remove the 2 screws on the rear sides of the console
Open the center storage and remove the rubber piece at the bottom
remove all the screws from inside the storage area
then the console will pull out of place


You do not need to remove the back cover on the console.


----------



## Dealb (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you all for the help. Will be waiting till it warms up a little so I don't snap plastic in the below freezing temps.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Was nice the other guys added more detail, I just do it and forget all about it the next day.


----------

